# New Hedgie Owner Help!



## justineg90 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi! I am going to be getting a hedgie of my own soon (his name will be Pickles) and I am having trouble deciding which caging option is best. I am in between getting just a regular storage container with holes, or one of the cages cavy cages (is it bad that the bottom is galvanized?). If anyone has any recommendations, that would be truly helpful! Thanks!


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

http://wiki.hedgehogcentral.com/tiki-in ... page=Cages


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I wouldn't get a cage with a metal bottom. They are cold yet can't be used with a heating pad as they get too warm. Plastic is much better.


----------

